# webbing to tactical vest?



## the burkalator (28 Jul 2004)

how long will it be until the reserve regiments swich from the webbing to the tactical vest? seems like awile.


----------



## Spanky (28 Jul 2004)

31 BDE is scheduled for September.   ;D


----------



## KevinB (28 Jul 2004)

Dont hold your breath.

We are short in the regs - we had to swap vests for some guys with guys who wear not going to Afghan...


----------



## Toadie (28 Jul 2004)

I'll be getting mind hopfully in September!


----------



## greydak (30 Jul 2004)

The RCD BG gave me mine on tour and I still got it. Works good but is more for "short term" use unlike the webbing, it's easier to run in and fit's lots.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2004)

What a fight it was trying to get the RCD BG to let us keep the tac vests 

The vest doesnt have the butt pack space on a webbing but i'm not going to be very far away from my rucksack or if i am i'll have a nuke back with me anyways. I find it's woth the trade off.


----------



## NavyGrunt (30 Jul 2004)

Try this one out guys-

Yesterday I got kitted out for my ex. COmbats, NEW combat boots, and my web belt and gear. However I didnt get a shoulder rig for my webbing. Just the belt!! What the hell is that? Is that normal? I was sure you always had the shoulder system...but I was told that I didnt know what I was talking about. So I shrugged. Have you guys heard of wearing just the belt? Also I wasnt supplied with shoulder flashes either because stores "didnt have any". So me and the 10 guys are going to look like assbites when we show up.


----------



## Da_man (31 Jul 2004)

Everybody in 34 get Tacticals Vests.   Im a recruit and i have one. 

Rank slip ons keep falling    I lost 2


----------



## Tpr.Orange (31 Jul 2004)

apparantely the 32 and 31 will all be geting issued their TV's starting September 16 2004, but remember "hurry up and wait." so dont expect it until you see them in your Local ASU


----------



## pipstah (1 Aug 2004)

the 35 brigade is giving at the moment the tactical vest. You can even see recruits at Val-Cartier wearing them


----------



## meni0n (1 Aug 2004)

Any word on 34 brigade pip?


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

I remember when we got the new brain buckets

"Do not use helmet as a seat" Cause soldiers just LOVE getting a case of the piles

"Do not use helmet as a wash basin" Whatever happened to efficiency?

"Do not use helmet as a digging tool" Canteen cup here I come.

Ghost, I too used to get along just fine with the old webbing and a nuke bag. I'd be able to clear some space in my buttpack because I had the IP bag and when I wore my ruck I just strapped the nuke bag to it. And not having so much junk in my buttpack made it a whole lot easier wearing the ruck. Those IP bags were fought for when I was in, same as the Ranger Blankets, I had to buy mine from a Newfie, best investment I made, still use it all the time!


----------



## Da_man (1 Aug 2004)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Any word on 34 brigade pip?




like i said, everybody in 34 gets Tacticals Vests.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Aug 2004)

I hear you scott1nsh. When I first got in having a nuke bag was like a holy grail.

I never knew they were issued.  I bet the cannex tries to stifle nuke bags so they can sell more of theirs. Conspiricy.

I never liked having to take the stuff out of my buttpack and put it in my ruck when i had to wear it, vice having the rucksack push down on my buttpack making it uncomfortable.

With the vest you dont have to take it off to drive and best of all, you can lay down on your back without having a bulge in your spine like you get from a buttpack


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

Ghost, 
Unfortunately for me I never got any of the new "Tease the Soldier" kit. I did get the helmet and the Gerber, I didn't like the helmet because it was nowhere near as versatile as the old one (Don't get me wrong, the new one is way better) and I kept losing my Gerber so I just left the thing at home after a while.

Not having to get over a gigantic speed bump when doing a combat roll sounds great, it'd also be nice to be able to go prone with your ruck on and not have your head being pushed to the dirt. Maybe all will be solved by the new vests. 

Question: Are they coming out with new rucks to go with the vests?


----------



## meni0n (1 Aug 2004)

Does that also include comms Da_man?


----------



## Techy25 (1 Aug 2004)

scott1nsh

They are coming out with new rucksacks, I have seen pictures and they are amazing.  Go to canadian peacekeeper and look at the patrol pack.  The new ruck is similar to this , it is bigger and has more pouches etc. on it but the basic system is essentially that.  Backpack sort of style, which looks a lot more comfortable then the existing ruck.


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

Techy, 

Thanks. I am curious to know what sort of frame system they have. I am a very big fan of the ALICE pack system, I just seem to have an easier time carrying loads with it compared to anything Canadian. I have been on Cdn Peacekeeper and have seen that pack, what sort of system is there for valise bags?


----------



## MJP (1 Aug 2004)

New Rucksack












Parts of the design
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/2732_e.asp


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

That link was great MJP, thanks.

Wow, looks like soldiering may become comfortable!! I am envious.

Does anyone know if the new packs, or a close copy of, will be available for sale? I'm thinking by Cdn Peacekeeper or someone like that.


----------



## MG34 (2 Aug 2004)

The new ruck is comfortable until you strap something onto it like an SF kit.Internal frame rucks are fine for civies but the military needs an external frame to strap kit to,otherwise the ruck just flops around on your back. Of course the wait has been so long that everyone just wants to ditch that 82 pattern POS that they issued us.A redesigned 64 pattern style or ALICE system with an improved harness is what we need not some granola heads wet dream.


----------



## Scott (2 Aug 2004)

I agree MG34, it does look like the cross Europe hikers dream and also agree that everyone will be happy just to have something new. What was the name for the old aluminum frame ruck with the valise on top? I was never issued one but they looked far better put together than the one I wore. Someone here must have one or at least experience with one. MG34, not trying to start a flame war, but you have been around long enough, any comments?

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## MJP (2 Aug 2004)

The old ruck? it is a 64 pattern ruck you are thinking of.  As for people with experience with it, I can probably say a good quarter to half of most combat arms pers carry that ruck instead of that POS 82 pattern one.  I think I would be hard pressed to find more than five or six guys in my platoon that use it.  In fact the new ruck can't be jumped with so all jump Coy pers are issued or buy a old ruck.


----------



## Scott (2 Aug 2004)

MJP, I have heard it said before that the old ruck, the 64, was a jump ruck, or better for jumping. Not many guys in the Reserves, without a class C callout or Reg Force experience, had one. Do you know if the newest ruck can be jumped with easily? 

I always liked the ease that those fellows seemed to have with the old ruck, the weight distribution looked a whole lot better and I am willing to bet that the frame of the older one weighs a bit less, adds up when you measure weight in ruck sores and blisters!

Thanks for the info

Cheers


----------



## brihard (2 Aug 2004)

33 Brigade is scheduled for the TacVest in september as well.

What's happened is thatwith the deployment to the 'Ghan being cut down to under a thousand, suddenly a couple thousand extra tac-vests will be shot back into the system, as not everyone in Afghanistan will encessarily be entitled to keep them. With that many coming in, there will be enough to start outfitting reserve infantry units. Not everyone at once, of course, but they can give it a good jump-start.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if most of us still end up waiting months to get ours, but at the same time, we'll be seeing people starting to get them who haven't been overseas, and of course as soon as half of a unit is in TacVests with the other half in 82, the RQMs should start screaming for the balance...

Now, I'd heard a RUMOR that some reserves might be getting their TacVests at the start of Ex Stalwart Guardian. Has anyone heard the same thing? On one level, it would be a logistical nightmare, but on the other hand, it would be nice if they could get some out in time for at least some people to start intensive training with the never equipment... Anyone know of this at all?


----------



## patt (2 Aug 2004)

MJP said:
			
		

> New Rucksack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when does the new ruck being issued?


----------



## MJP (2 Aug 2004)

> Do you know if the newest ruck can be jumped with easily?



Not a clue if its jumpable, the documents don't state it either way.   




> What's happened is thatwith the deployment to the 'Ghan being cut down to under a thousand, suddenly a couple thousand extra tac-vests will be shot back into the system



I don't think so most guys in Afghanistan are Reg Force and probably had their TVs before they deployed from their home unit.   I kept mine last year(as did everyone I deployed with) when I returned from Apollo because it was a unit issue, not theater.    I don't think that they are Op Stock items like the old jean jacket TV was.


----------



## MJP (2 Aug 2004)

Patty did you follow the link and look at the site?   It tells you there when they will be issued and where.


----------



## tacsit (3 Aug 2004)

I'm getting a new custom ruck. It consists of a Drop Zone Tactical modular 64 pattern sack on a Mystery Ranch NICE frame (an internal frame designed for the USGI ALICE pack). Attached to the sack will be 3 Tactical Tailor large utility pouches in CADPAT. Above the sack will be the velise, lashed to the frame with the top lid of the Mystery Ranch DBSB rucksack that Mystery Ranch designed for the SEAL teams. My RAID pack will be sandwiched between the frame and the velise, thus keeping it secure yet easily accessible. Lashed to the frame underneath the RAID pack will be a 10 liter MSR dromedary hydration bladder and an Ontario Knife Company RTAK in a custom kydex sheath. I've chosen this design to fulfill the requirements of modularity, comfort, durability, and military packing friendliness (by which I mean, the ability to lash things to the frame and to use the modular 64 pattern sack as a cargo shelf upon which I can rest mortar parts, SF kit, jerry can, etc.) I should get it within the next few weeks. Once I have it I'll do some T&E and post pictures of it along with my evaluation. Should be a nice alternative to the new CTS rucksack, and the rig is definitely jumpable (NICE frames have been jumped by Marines T&Eing it to ensure durability for jumps) and it will overall be the same size as a normal 64 pattern ruck, meaning PELS should work (though since I'm not jump qualled I'll have to talk to a jumper about that).


----------



## crazycanukca (3 Aug 2004)

Wait out.  Some regular force, operational units don't even have it yet.


----------



## kyleg (7 Aug 2004)

I'm kind of confused. I'm on my Infanteer course in the reserves at Valcartier and I was issued my tac vest right before my sq. Why would 34th brgiade recruits be getting vests when reg force operational pers. don't have enough? I'd be willing to train with the old webbing if it meant a soldier taht was risking his life every day would be better equipped. That said, I still enjoy the TV much more than the webbing  

Cheers,
Pte. Gremlin


----------



## MG34 (7 Aug 2004)

Why would the reserves get the vest before the regs?? Politics,political correctness,money, take your pick either way it is wrong.


----------



## KevinB (7 Aug 2004)

You said it MG34...


----------



## pipstah (9 Aug 2004)

Maybe its political maybe its not. The QM guys saw that they had too much tactical vests for the regs force who was going to Afghan. Instead of letting the surplus of tactical vests and getting dust, they decided to issue them. They took an initiative and you start to put the politic in that... c'mon guys! At the end, everyone will get his tactical vest and we will start to bitch about it like we were with the old webbing. It was the same thing with the cadpat combat...everybody wanted to get his hand on it...and after one year...everyone has it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Aug 2004)

I'm all for defending the reserves but why should   a full time soldier go without one so a part time soldier can keep a tacvest in his closest, maybe bring it out once a month.
maybe to play some airsoft.

it should be issued to reg force combat arms, then reserve combat arms then all over trades.


----------



## PnkrWeb (9 Aug 2004)

well at my unity we all have the new tac vest now     mouhaha its much better than the old webbing but i still don't even have my new cadpat but ill ahve it soon i just done my QL3 so ill gop at QM to sign all my new stock i can


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2004)

PnkrWeb said:
			
		

> welll at my unity we all have the new tac vest now mouhaha its much better than the old webbing but i stll dont even have my new cadpat but ill ahve it soon i just done my QL3 so ill gop at QM to sign all my new stock i can



What the hell was that??!!! You guys really, really need to use the Spell Check function. IT'S LOCATED TWO BUTTONS OVER FROM THE BUTTON YOU USE TO POST. LIKE THIS:

|Post|Preview|Spell Checker|​


----------



## Armymedic (9 Aug 2004)

Does it really matter if you don't have it yet?

If you don't, you will eventually and if you NEED it sooner, I am sure they will get it to you.


----------



## Marine837M (9 Aug 2004)

Lads...

If you want a good tac vest go to.....     www.Arktis.co.uk   

There kit is Fantastic and can be made to your spec if you need,they ship all over the world and the kit is gucci.

Dont wait for it to be issued you will wait forever...

Marine837M


----------



## KevinB (10 Aug 2004)

Personally I think the TV sucks ass.

I am using a CADPAT AR arktis type rig - and really like it.


----------



## pipstah (10 Aug 2004)

Everything has it pros and con... that tact vest is surely better than the old webbing we had. Of course it could have been better but like everything in the army we will have people that prefer something else. Somes regular combat arms units dont have it yet but be sure that they will get it issued before doing any operations. Maybe they dont even want them because they have their own personnal tactical vest that they find better suited for the job they have to do.


----------



## Ubique (10 Aug 2004)

The Princess Louise Fusiliers in Halifax 36 Brigade already have them


----------



## c4th (10 Aug 2004)

Considering the CADPAT has been out since 1999/2000 and there are still soldiers wandering around Gagetown and LFCA in re-enactor/legacy combats I would not recommend holding your breath for the TV.  

I had one on deployment and turned it in when I returned in the spring.  Did infantry 6B's in the summer.  The TV is better on the offence and obviously better in vehicles.  The 84 pattern is better in the defense.  Brit chest rig is better every time. 

I would suggest that politics and political correctness have nothing to do with the scale of issue at the reserve and regular level.  We should call a spade a spade and chalk it up to incompetence at the national level.  We can winge on about who has what, but in the end we are a gypsy army that cannot uniform a standing military of 60,000 over the course of 5 years.  

Highland regiments excluded (grin), some standard uniformity should be high on the priority of any military.


----------



## the burkalator (12 Aug 2004)

i herd 33 brg will be getting thiers in septmeber 04!!!!!


----------



## the burkalator (12 Aug 2004)

i just herd 33 brg will be getting thiers september 04!!!


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2004)

c4th said:
			
		

> Highland regiments excluded (grin), some standard uniformity should be high on the priority of any military.



Leave the Balmoral ALONE, lad!!! :threat: ;D


----------



## caroline65 (15 Aug 2004)

Aaron White said:
			
		

> Try this one out guys-
> 
> Yesterday I got kitted out for my ex. COmbats, NEW combat boots, and my web belt and gear. However I didnt get a shoulder rig for my webbing. Just the belt!! What the heck is that? Is that normal? I was sure you always had the shoulder system...but I was told that I didnt know what I was talking about. So I shrugged. Have you guys heard of wearing just the belt? Also I wasnt supplied with shoulder flashes either because stores "didnt have any". So me and the 10 guys are going to look like assbites when we show up.




*What is that all about?? The "shoulder rig" is called a "yoke", you also need the straps. You can not wear the mag pouches with out it. Good luck!
The Tac Vest is the best thing since sliced bread. *


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2004)

> Im looking to buy a balmoral for the field any ideas where i could find one?



kinda reminds me of that army recruiting commercial with a bunch of happy smiling soldiers wearing their unit headress's running through a huge mud puddle.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

This is what I am currently using. AUSCAM (cordura) version for Australian eqpt. South African M83. By far superior to any traditional webbing I hav eever seen.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

The pic does not give the LBV any justice. Here is another view of it being worn. The pack on the back holds a 3L Camelbak, and is QD for the wearing of a rucksack.

Cheers, Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

View from the back....


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Aug 2004)

Wes is the M9 bayonette standard issue for you guys?


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

For combat arms units only. The others use the M7 in either M8A1 or M10 scabbards (black or green), either US marked or Australian marked with the 'crowsfoot'.

The M9s are mainly Buck contracts are are Australian identified with that bloody crows foot. Replacement blades and scabbards are trickling in without the Aussie proprty mark, and some blades are black.

Here is a pic of the bayonet up close. A little blurred but you can see the crows foot.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

a closer view...


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Aug 2004)

The crows foot is between the U and C centred underneath in. The mark also appears on the blade too, and the cross piece is different with the bottle openers a different size.

Cheers,

Wes


----------

